# Prüfen eines selber konfigurierten PC's



## Alolo_PC_Noob (27. Dezember 2017)

*Prüfen eines selber konfigurierten PC's*

Guten Tag!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich mich dran gemacht mir meinen eigenen PC zusammenzustellen. Genau gesagt, habe ich mich die vergangenen Tage intensiv damit beschäftigt und bin auf folgende zwei Versionen gekommen:

*Version 1*

Gehäuse: ???
CPU: AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1050TI-O4G Gaming Grafikkarte
RAM: Gskill F4-2400C16D-16GFXR Arbeitsspeicher DDR4 16GB (2x 8GB) rot
Festplatte: Seagate 1TB Interne Festplatte (2,5 Zoll), 128 MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s, 5400 RPM)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P FX
Netzteil: be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500 W
Kühler: ???
*
Version 2*

Gehäuse: ???
CPU: Intel Pentium Gold G4560, 2x 3,50GHz
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1050TI-O4G Gaming Grafikkarte
RAM: Gskill F4-2400C16D-16GFXR Arbeitsspeicher DDR4 16GB (2x 8GB) rot
Festplatte: Seagate 1TB Interne Festplatte (2,5 Zoll), 128 MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s, 5400 RPM)
Mainboard: Asus Prime B250M-Plus Gaming Mainboard Sockel 1151
Netzteil: be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500 W
Kühler: ???

Ich habe mal zur Sicherheit ein bisschen mehr Information geschrieben . Wie man sieht, weiß ich noch nicht was für ein Gehäuse und was für ein Kühler ich verwenden möchte/sollte. Ich weiß nicht ob bei der zweiten Variante überhaupt einer benötigt wird. Wegen dem Gehäuse mach ich mir weniger Sorgen.



Generell würde ich den PC für Bürotätigkeiten, fürs Gaming (z. B. Assassins Creed - Reihe, Far Cry,...), Download und Streaming nutzen.
Ich habe keine zu hohen Ansprüche und mein Monitor bekommt auch nicht mehr als Full HD hin (was mehr als genug ist).
Allerdings verwende ich den PC öfters mal einen halben oder einen ganzen Tag und mache gerne mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig. Deshalb auch 16GB RAM und der PC sollte gescheit gekühlt werden.
Ich möchte auch nicht mehr als EUR 650,- ausgeben.

Die genannten Sachen kosten je Version um die EUR 600,-.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob jede dieser Konfigurationen so passt, was man ändern könnte/sollte und, wenn es sein sollte, welchen Kühler ich verwenden sollte. Welcher der beiden Variationen wären eurer Meinung und Erfahrung nach besser?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Freundliche Grüße aus Österreich

Alolo_PC_Noob


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2017)

Von beidem würde ich die Finger lassen. Lies mal dieses Special hier: PC-Zusammenstellungen: Acht Weihnachts-PCs ab 550 Euro

Die beiden PCs dort für 550-580€ sind stärker UND moderner, da hast du deutlich mehr von. Und 16GB RAM brauchst du derzeit noch nicht, das gesparte Geld sollte da unbedingt eher in die CPU gesteckt werden, falls das Budget sonst nicht reicht. Aber eigentlich reicht Dein Budget vlt. sogar für einen AMD Ryzen 5 1600, WENN du "nur" 8GB nimmst. Also den 580€-PC aus dem Artikel plus Ryzen 5 1600 als CPU


Netzteil, Festplatte und der RAM-Typ aus Deinen eigenen Vorschlägen wären aber ok, da musst du nicht genau das nehmen, was in dem Artikel steht. Nebenbei: Für Deinen AMD-PC mit dem FX-8350 bräuchtest du DDR3-RAM, nicht DDR4.


----------



## Alolo_PC_Noob (27. Dezember 2017)

Danke vielmals für die hilfreiche Antwort!

Kann ich auch den im Artikel genannten ASRock A320M Pro4 für die Ryzen 5 1600 verwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2017)

Alolo_PC_Noob schrieb:


> Danke vielmals für die hilfreiche Antwort!
> 
> Kann ich auch den im Artikel genannten ASRock A320M Pro4 für die Ryzen 5 1600 verwenden?


 ja, das Board ist für alle Ryzen-CPUs geeignet. Du kannst auch ein anderes Board mit A320-Chipsatz nehmen, ein wenig besser wäre B350. Das steht auch im Namen drin, nur drauf achten: Sockel AM4, dann passt ein Ryzen 5 drauf, egal welches Modell.


----------



## Alolo_PC_Noob (27. Dezember 2017)

Danke und einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2017)

Du kannst ja mal Rückmeldung geben, wenn du den PC hast


----------



## Alolo_PC_Noob (8. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal Rückmeldung geben, wenn du den PC hast



Wie mein PC jetzt ausschaut, kann man auf mein Profil sehen. Ich habe ihn vor ein paar Tagen zusammengebaut und eingerichtet. Alle Teile zusammen habe mich um die 650,- € gekostet.

Noch habe ich ihn nicht ausgiebig getestet und kann keine genauen Angaben zur Leistung geben.. Allerdings kann ich sagen, dass der Anfang von Assassins Creed Origins auf höchsten Einstellungen reibungslos verlief.

Zurzeit muss ich mich aber noch mit folgenden Problemen auseinandersetzen:

- Ein Tag nach der Einrichtung funktionieren beide Strg-Tasten nicht mehr. Es liegt nicht an der Tastatur.

- Durch die Verbindung des PCs mit dem TV durch HDMI verliert das Spiel an Leistung. Anders als wie beim Full HD Monitor, der durch DVI mit dem PC verbunden ist, muss ich beim 4k Fernsehr die Einstellungen runterschrauben. Sonst schauts schlecht aus.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und 16GB RAM brauchst du derzeit noch nicht ...


Also mein Rechner produziert mit <8GB deutliche Ruckler In Starcraft 2 und WoW. Mit 16GB sind diese Geschichte.

Hintergrund:
Speicheranforderungen >8GB werden auf die Festplatte zwischengespeichert => Ruckler
Zusätzlich laufende Programme:
 Foobar, Chrome (5-10 Tabs) und ne Handvoll kleiner Tools


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2018)

Ich möchte meine 32 GB DDR4-RAM nicht missen. Diese RAM-Module wären heute bei den aktuellen RAM-Preisen kaum "normal" bezahlbar (quasi ungefähr so teuer wie 1 Komplett-PC der "Billiglinie" so um die 400 EUR bei 4 x 4 GB Modulen von Markenherstellern). Aber damals (Ende 2016) noch relativ günstig zu haben (hatte damals nicht mal 50% von dem Preis bezahlt). 

8 GB RAM für ein neues PC-System sind meiner Meinung nach aber trotz alledem mittlerweile echt "eng" gestrickt und wirklich nur dann empfehlenswert, wenn man nur ein sehr enges Budget ohne Reserven hat und sich auf dem Board auch noch Platz läßt für eine Nachrüstung (also nicht 4 RAM-Steckplätze mit je 2 GB RAM-Modulen blockiert sondern stattdessen 2 x 4 GB kauft und 2 Plätze für spätere Aufrüstungen frei läßt). 16 GB RAM sind imho mittlerweile Standard geworden und für ein gutes Gamingsystem mittlerweile ein "Muß" und nicht wirklich Luxus. Auch wenn der aktuelle Preis für die Module das suggeriert.

32 GB sind aber schon eher Luxus. Wenn die RAM-Preise deutlich niedriger wären aber empfehlenswert in meinen Augen. Zumindestens wenn man neben Triple-A-Games nebenbei noch zusätzliche Apps/Programme laufen hat (Teamspeak, irgendwelche Systemprogramme o.ä.) und hier etwas Luft haben möchte. Komme teilweise bei mir auf 60 % RAM-Auslastung, was bedeuten würde daß 16 GB schon etwas eng wären.

Ebenso würde ich bei Grafikkarten heutzutage (wenn es im Budget liegt) mindestens auf Modelle mit 6 GB VRAM gehen (quasi die "bessere" GTX 1060-Version oder vergleichbares von AMD). 4 GB VRAM wären imho mittlerweile ebenfalls zu wenig. 8 GB Grafikkarten wären dazu im Vergleich gute obere Mittelklasse.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, daß sich der aktuell aufgeheizte Hardwaremarkt (RAM und Grafikkarten betreffend) langsam wieder beruhigt. Wer momentan aufrüsten will/muß hat hier echt schlechte Karten.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Februar 2018)

Na komm ... ich hab vor zwei Wochen für 64GB DDR4 RAM 650 EUR bezahlt.  

Aber ob ich in meinen privaten PC mehr als 16GB verbauen würde? Ich glaube nicht.

Ich hab immer noch 8GB in meinem privaten Rechner und hab noch nie bemerkt, dass das hier ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2018)

Da wäre der Preis ja etwas marginal gesunken.  Obwohl 650 EUR immer noch ganz schön fett sind. Welches Fabrikat/Größe der Riegel/Mhz/CL-Werte sind es denn ? Bei Crucial oder G.Skill komme ich mit 4 x 8 GB auf knapp 400 EUR. Hatte nur mal gegooglet was mich eine Umrüstung auf 64 GB kosten würde und was meine RAMS aktuell neu kosten (rein interessehalber).


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Februar 2018)

Hmm, ich habe jetzt mein Notebook von 4GB auf 8GB aufrüsten können, ehrlich gesagt, bei dem was ich mit mache konnte ich keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen, halt ein wenig Office und Surfen sowie vor allem Videos schauen. Bei 4k Videos kriegt eher der alte i3 so langsam Probleme. 

Mein Desktop hat schon vor fünf Jahren die 16GB RAM spendiert bekommen und damals sah ich 8GB als Standard an. Dass das immer noch nicht mehr ist, zeigt wieder, wie wenig die Anforderungen steigen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also mein Rechner produziert mit <8GB deutliche Ruckler In Starcraft 2 und WoW. Mit 16GB sind diese Geschichte.


 und mit GENAU 8GB? Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass "weniger als 8GB" reichen. Aber mehr als 8Gb sollten eigentlich nicht nötig sein. Kann natürlich sein, dass je nach sonstigen Tools usw. die 8GB nicht reichen. Beim Gaming ein paar Tabs eines Browsers zu nutzen ist ja schließlich nicht gerade... klug...


----------

